# help



## Sin inc (Oct 17, 2006)

i wanted to know if sombody knew what it would take to wire  this 150 watt hps  to my grow room. will i need a ballst are what. for thoses of you living in maryland i found this at lowes its 88$ from looking at it  i tought you could cut a heavey duty ext cord and wire that to the light. one to the black one to the white and one for the ground. can some tell me if this is right


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 17, 2006)

*Not sure on this one Sin inc. Mutt is the mastermind behind things of this nature.   I would see what he says or wait for another member to chime in. *


----------



## Mutt (Oct 17, 2006)

they make "replacement" chords. already color coded. just have to twist the matching colors. and use a wire cap. wrap with elec. tape really well after putting the wire caps on. Its in the Elec. Section. @ home depot or lowes


----------



## djsmokey (Oct 17, 2006)

is it safe to operate a 150watt hps with out a ballast?will it not over heat?


----------



## Mutt (Oct 17, 2006)

those floods have an enclosed ballast in w/ the bulb. All one unit. They are meant for outdoors where heat isn't an issue. Those can be gutted and made into a remote ballast. but if you do not have any electrical experience its not recommended you gut those. There are how-to's online. but be careful and do some research first.

The perk to gutting them is. heat degrades a bulb and the life of the capacitor which is part of the ballast.


----------



## Sin inc (Oct 17, 2006)

thanks mutt  i will get this now becuse it is in my price range and eazy to install


----------



## Mutt (Oct 17, 2006)

Sin inc said:
			
		

> thanks mutt i will get this now becuse it is in my price range and eazy to install


 
with those (I have an MH from e-conolight). They run hot so make sure you got plenty of ventalation.
See the heat from the bulb and the ballast are right together and they get hotter than a normal one. So keep an eye on the temps. Have a fan blowin on the backside where the ballast is.
They Hum too. So if noise is a problem its not loud but they do make a noise.
I made mine remote in about an hour enclosed with a box two CPU fans and just extended the wires to the socket. Sorta tricky, but may be worth researching. Also if it has a photo/optical sensor on it you'll have to bypass that. (the thing that tells it to turn off durin the day)


----------



## Sin inc (Oct 19, 2006)

i found out how to wire from this site www.onlinepot.org here are some pics enjoy


----------

